
Stuff Is Meaningless - akeck
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/19/stuff-is-meaningless-why-brides-grooms-are-asking-down-payments-dominos-pizza-tsa-pre-check-instead
======
snvzz
All marriage achieves in current society is discrimination against single
people, who pay more taxes.

It's about time it stops being a legal concept, becoming ceremonial only.

